# GTX 1060 power consumption from the 6-pin connector



## wurschti (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi guys, 
I was interested to know how much power does a 6-pin GTX 1060 suck from the 12V rails, not the PCIe slot from the mobo, just from the 12V 6-pin connector.
I read this review, but being that most of the fanbase at TH is comprised of 12 yo kids, who have no idea of delicate PC stuff, so I wouldn't believe even the reviews and posts, (Sorry, but it's the truth. According to most of them a decent 500W PSU does not support a single GTX 1060) I decided to ask the question here, maybe a reviewer can catch it and give me an answer.

I would expect some kind of critic for discriminating the TH website, but please spare it. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 22, 2017)

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1060_Gaming_X/22.html

Whoops, sorry I see this is an 8 pin version...
6 pin may draw less then but anyways a good quality 500 Watt PSU can easily handle a GTX1060 hell I even use a quality 500 Watt PSU myself with a GTX1070! No problem whatsoever!


----------



## FYFI13 (Feb 22, 2017)

So, 135W maximum minus 75W from motherboard = about 60W from 6 pin PCI-E cable.

And i lol'ed at "500W PSU not enough for GTX 1060" part  Take a look at my system specs: overclocked i7 4790K + GTX 980Ti and most of the time KillAWatt shows bellow 400W usage, sometimes hitting 430W in very demanding tittles.


----------



## wurschti (Feb 22, 2017)

P4-630 said:


> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_1060_Gaming_X/22.html
> 
> Whoops, sorry I see this is an 8 pin version...
> 6 pin may draw less then but anyways a good quality 500 Watt PSU can easily handle a GTX1060 hell I even use a quality 500 Watt PSU myself with a GTX1070! No problem whatsoever!



Thanks, I know the graphs, problem is I need the power sucked just from the 6-pin, it should float around 50-70, but I'm not sure. 

btw, yeah the GTX 1070 is a great GPU at just 150W TDP , I believe even with a good 400W will run no problem. Nvidia did well.
Unfortunately, AMD has no option atm comparable to the 1070 or 1080, at least til May.


----------



## wurschti (Feb 22, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> So, 135W maximum minus 75W from motherboard = about 60W from 6 pin PCI-E cable.
> 
> And i lol'ed at "500W PSU not enough for GTX 1060" part  Take a look at my system specs: overclocked i7 4790K + GTX 980Ti and most of the time KillAWatt shows bellow 400W usage, sometimes hitting 430W in very demanding tittles.



I know right. I can never take them seriously, and believe me, I have tried many times. It's always the same.


----------



## wurschti (Feb 22, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> So, 135W maximum minus 75W from motherboard = about 60W from 6 pin PCI-E cable.
> 
> And i lol'ed at "500W PSU not enough for GTX 1060" part  Take a look at my system specs: overclocked i7 4790K + GTX 980Ti and most of the time KillAWatt shows bellow 400W usage, sometimes hitting 430W in very demanding tittles.


Oh yeah, regarding the 75W from the PCIe, this isn't always the case. They try to balance the load so the Mobo doesn't have to take all the load. Now that I think about it they could use 50/50 power distribution...


----------



## FYFI13 (Feb 22, 2017)

3rold said:


> Oh yeah, regarding the 75W from the PCIe, this isn't always the case. They try to balance the load so the Mobo doesn't have to take all the load. Now that I think about it they could use 50/50 power distribution...


Well, 6 pin PCI-E cable can provide up to 75W, so it's between 60W and 75W.


----------



## wurschti (Feb 22, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> Well, 6 pin PCI-E cable can provide up to 75W, so it's between 60W and 75W.



Yeah that's what I think too, I don't think that we need to go deeper in this topic. Thanks


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 22, 2017)

PCIe power is usually more conservative, around 66-70W


----------



## londiste (Feb 22, 2017)

3rold said:


> I was interested to know how much power does a 6-pin GTX 1060 suck from the 12V rails, not the PCIe slot from the mobo, just from the 12V 6-pin connector.
> I read this review,


what is wrong with the review you linked?

this image from there would seem to be the perfect answer to your question.
pcie 12v on the graphs is the 6-pin connector, mainboard 12v is the pci-e slot.






they are testing gtx1060 fe so this applies to reference pcb cards. custom pcb layouts may differ in both total and the split.


----------



## Azumay (Feb 22, 2017)

Your Fujitsu p900 most likely will not handle gtx 1060. You show a 200w power supply data sheet shows 280.     https://sp.ts.fujitsu.com/dmsp/Publications/public/ds-ESPRIMO-P900-proGREEN.pdf
Video of similar system with a gtx960 








Your best option would be a gtx 1050ti.

Not sure with your system how the power pin header lay out is. Some prebuilts will not except a normal 20/24 atx plug. So upgrading to another power supply can be a pain.
If header is non standard there used to be adapters or info on rewire the connector.


----------

